
Big RAM Laptops and VMWARE Workstation Pro - mikelj99
I have developed on a MBP 15&quot; 16GB with Parallels for 4 years with hardware update a consideration.  I am almost always connected to power when working, so it&#x27;s the mobility of a laptop that I require rather than battery life.<p>Seems a linux laptop with 64GB &#x2F; 128GB RAM, VMware Workstation Pro and VMs with each required OS for support &#x2F; dev &#x2F; testing makes most sense.  Base services for dev EG DB would either be installed as a VM or a container on the base OS as access would be common to all VMs when running &#x2F; testing &#x2F; support.<p>Which laptops offer 64GB &#x2F; 128GB to suit the above?<p>What is the warranty period, base period and extension max period?  EG 1 year with option of X years.<p>Which linux OS should be installed on the laptop?  Workstation type may be too resource hungry while server type may not function too well for stated purpose.
======
svennek
You might want to look at a Lenovo P-series. The 15-incer has optionally a
Xeon and up to 128GB of ram. Three years of on-site warranty upgradable to 4
or 5 and accident protection too... I run Arch Linux on my Thinkapd X1 with no
problems.

